# FMH Interview Call



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

So a minute ago i just received a call from FMH. She said you have an interview tomorrow at 10am for BDS.
Thus my first priority was MBBS.
Are they initially clearing BDS people?
Did any1 else receive the call?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I recieved the call yesterday. And the same scene was wth me
I visited the fmh office today. They offered me bds but i said i had preferred mbbs and i dont want to go for bds. So mam there said okay u hav to wait for that. We ll inform u on call


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> I recieved the call yesterday. And the same scene was wth me
> I visited the fmh office today. They offered me bds but i said i had preferred mbbs and i dont want to go for bds. So mam there said okay u hav to wait for that. We ll inform u on call


I just got call from fmh for mbbs ! My interview is tomorrow at 11:30 !


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

i got a call for mbbs today.....tomorrow is my interview...at 10:30


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> i got a call for mbbs today.....tomorrow is my interview...


Congr8sss ! Are u a girl or a boy cz bkn sey kuch smjh nhi ata ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

congrats to u too


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Congr8sss ! _*Are u a girl or a boy cz bkn sey kuch smjh nhi ata ?*_


 and this matters because??

anyways i hope i get the call soon or maybe they are calling everyone.


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> and this matters because??
> 
> anyways i hope i get the call soon or maybe they are calling everyone.


So i can clear my mind wht to call u sister or a brother  haha lolz jokes apart ! Waisai hi poovha tha


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

whats your uhs agreggate?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

i also got a call from fmh today.my interview is 11.30


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Mera bhiii 11:30 !! I m gonna shout tomorrow in their reception office bknnnn hajeaaaa lol


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> and this matters because??
> 
> anyways i hope i get the call soon or maybe they are calling everyone.


i know right..i was weirded out myself (stalker alert lol)...IA you will...whats your uhs agreggate?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hajra said:


> i also got a call from fmh today.my interview is 11.30


congrats...i was getting worried now that i won't ever get a call..lol...hope we ace the interview...good luck!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

those who are getting call from fmh....guys whats ur agrgt?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

I got a call fr BDS.. they said its tomorrow at 10


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> those who are getting call from fmh....guys whats ur agrgt?


Mine is 79.97 % ! Uhs ! And my interview is tomorrow ! At 11:30


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

bkn said:


> i know right..i was weirded out myself (stalker alert lol)...IA you will...whats your uhs agreggate?


my aggregate 77.46%


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

My agregt is 78.87% n stil no cal fo mbbs...


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> My agregt is 78.87% n stil no cal fo mbbs...


Inshallah u will get soon ! May be ur fmh test was not good ! But inshallah u will be called soon


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

can anyone please tell me that the people who are getting calls for bds opted for bds as second preference right???? 

my friend got a call today and she checked both 1st and 2nd preference mbbs...she got a call today and her interview is tomorrow...she forgot to ask that was the call for mbbs or bds...they wouldnt call her for bds if she didnt tick it right????

she's a bit worried so i wanted to reassure her...thanks...


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

bkn said:


> can anyone please tell me that the people who are getting calls for bds opted for bds as second preference right????
> 
> my friend got a call today and she checked both 1st and 2nd preference mbbs...she got a call today and her interview is tomorrow...she forgot to ask that was the call for mbbs or bds...they wouldnt call her for bds if she didnt tick it right????
> 
> she's a bit worried so i wanted to reassure her...thanks...


yes u are right those people are getting calls for bds who opted for bds as thier second preference and have lesser chance for mbbs list......and yes i guess that they wont call her for bds if she didnt tick it.


----------



## Mairu (Oct 7, 2012)

bkn said:


> i got a call for mbbs today.....tomorrow is my interview...at 10:30


Hey ! would u please tell us your aggregate of UHS so we can get an idea about merit


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mairu said:


> Hey ! would u please tell us your aggregate of UHS so we can get an idea about merit


my uhs agreggate is 79% something


----------



## Syeda Humaira (Oct 17, 2012)

*Talk*



imran786tahir said:


> I just got call from fmh for mbbs ! My interview is tomorrow at 11:30 !


 i have given sheikh zayed medical test how can i chck its result and when is it


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

okay so the people who had their interviews today...are you going to submit your fee on Monday...? or wait for cmh and sheikh zaid...? i don't know what to do...should i submit my fee?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

bkn said:


> okay so the people who had their interviews today...are you going to submit your fee on Monday...? or wait for cmh and sheikh zaid...? i don't know what to do...should i submit my fee?


they are asking to submit the fees on the 22nd:?. i thought private colleges cant take fees or display merit list before the govt. merit list is displayed

also what are they asking in the interview?


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> okay so the people who had their interviews today...are you going to submit your fee on Monday...? or wait for cmh and sheikh zaid...? i don't know what to do...should i submit my fee?


Thts exactly my problem !! But they said i can submit my fee on 24 ! I m waiting for lmdc ! Tell me which is good fmh or lmdc or shalamar?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

Syeda Humaira said:


> i have given sheikh zayed medical test how can i chck its result and when is it


shaikh zayed's result will b declared on 22nd october....


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i also want to know about lmdc,fmh and shalamar,, which one i should give 1st ,2nd and 3rd preference???


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> okay so the people who had their interviews today...are you going to submit your fee on Monday...? or wait for cmh and sheikh zaid...? i don't know what to do...should i submit my fee?


did they call you for mbbs or bds?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> did they call you for mbbs or bds?


for mbbs...



> i also want to know about lmdc,fmh and shalamar,, which one i should give 1st ,2nd and 3rd preference???





> Thts exactly my problem !! But they said i can submit my fee on 24 ! I m waiting for lmdc ! Tell me which is good fmh or lmdc or shalamar?


you should prefer FMH, then Shalamar then LMDC...but FMH is the best of all of these colleges...only CMH is better than FMH...so i'm hoping to get a call from CMH...otherwise it's FMH for me...I won't go to Shalamar..IA CMH or FMH....


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> can anyone please tell me that the people who are getting calls for bds opted for bds as second preference right????
> 
> my friend got a call today and she checked both 1st and 2nd preference mbbs...she got a call today and her interview is tomorrow...she forgot to ask that was the call for mbbs or bds...they wouldnt call her for bds if she didnt tick it right????
> 
> she's a bit worried so i wanted to reassure her...thanks...





bkn said:


> for mbbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to deposit their fee ? Kindly tell me !!!plz


----------



## Arif Masood (Oct 8, 2012)

*CMH FMH LMDC Shalamar SMDC Lahore*



imran786tahir said:


> Thts exactly my problem !! But they said i can submit my fee on 24 ! I m waiting for lmdc ! Tell me which is good fmh or lmdc or shalamar?


Don't go for LMDC, have not heard anything positive about them even from their own students. In lahore private medical colleges CMH is best and well established college for quite some time. After that I rank Shalamar and then FMH. FMH was better but i feel it is losing its standards. If u go to UHS website or google for results of MBBS u ll see students of FMH has pass ratio of 65 and 70 in 2010-2012 (despite having students with brighter educational background!). where as CMH has 90+ pass ratio and SHALAMAR has 85+ pass ratio. FMH has two positives to it, its one of pioneer private medical colleges in lahore and other is its location. my advice visit SHALAMAR and FMH, meet their students, check their UHS results, visit attached hospitals, and then decide. good luck


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> can anyone please tell me that the people who are getting calls for bds opted for bds as second preference right????
> 
> my friend got a call today and she checked both 1st and 2nd preference mbbs...she got a call today and her interview is tomorrow...she forgot to ask that was the call for mbbs or bds...they wouldnt call her for bds if she didnt tick it right????
> 
> she's a bit worried so i wanted to reassure her...thanks...





Arif Masood said:


> Don't go for LMDC, have not heard anything positive about them even from their own students. In lahore private medical colleges CMH is best and well established college for quite some time. After that I rank Shalamar and then FMH. FMH was better but i feel it is losing its standards. If u go to UHS website or google for results of MBBS u ll see students of FMH has pass ratio of 65 and 70 in 2010-2012 (despite having students with higher UHS aggregate!). where as CMH has 90+ pass ratio and SHALAMAR has 85+ pass ratio. FMH has two positives to it, its one of pioneer private medical colleges in lahore and other is its location. my advice visit SHALAMAR and FMH, meet their students, check their UHS results, visit attached hospitals, and then decide. good luck


Basically i dnt like fmh campus its very small ;(


----------



## Arif Masood (Oct 8, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Basically i dnt like fmh campus its very small ;(


brother i will say consider all the factors and go do it personally, as this is a decision for rest of your professional life. Explore about all of your options and then it will be easier for you to decide


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> for mbbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not shalamar?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

imran786tahir said:


> Basically i dnt like fmh campus its very small ;(


me too,but fmh location is good and shalamar is far away,,but passing percentage of shalamar is good


----------



## Mairu (Oct 7, 2012)

*:/*

i got a call for BDS from FMH ?
what should i do ? i mean i would do BDS but there are rumours that FMH is good at MBBS but nor good for BDS :/
is that so ?


----------



## Syeda Humaira (Oct 17, 2012)

*Result*



m273 said:


> shaikh zayed's result will b declared on 22nd october....



can u plz tell me the procedure how to check its result mean any website?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

one of my friends told me that her cousin got admission in fmh on bds seat with 62 % aggregate (i think she must have paid extra fee,but didn't tell to my friend)


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

no fmh does not cheat...


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Bkn did u get any call from LMDC regarding fees submission !


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Bkn did u get any call from LMDC regarding fees submission !


i didnt apply to LMDC...only CMH FMH Sheikh zaid and Shalamar...and why didnt shalamar call me!!! my agreggate is around 79%! :/


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> i didnt apply to LMDC...only CMH FMH Sheikh zaid and Shalamar...and why didnt shalamar call me!!! my agreggate is around 79%! :/


dnt take tension a jaye ghi ,tomorrow is my interview at shalamar at 8am.but i m not going lol i will go to lmdc and will deposit my fees there and scure a seat then i m gonna wait for CMH call,if not lmdc FOR LIFE


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> dnt take tension a jaye ghi ,tomorrow is my interview at shalamar at 8am.but i m not going lol i will go to lmdc and will deposit my fees there and scure a seat then i m gonna wait for CMH call,if not lmdc FOR LIFE


the weird thing is i don't even want to go to Shalamar lol..i like FMH and will IA deposit my fee tomorrow...its just insulting that they didnt call me (jk)..

FMH, ive heard, has the best faculty and is in a great location so fmh for me...the only issue is their campus but its okay...i don't mind taht much


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> the weird thing is i don't even want to go to Shalamar lol..i like FMH and will IA deposit my fee tomorrow...its just insulting that they didnt call me (jk)..
> 
> FMH, ive heard, has the best faculty and is in a great location so fmh for me...the only issue is their campus but its okay...i don't mind taht much


Well ! I didnt choose fmh cz of campus and hostels ! But i also heard very good about fmh faculty but BKN in the end all tht matters is that have u studoed the whole year or not ! Soo it all depends upon us no one else ! Specially in non clicnical years ! Whtever u choose will be hood for u inshallah ! But for me hostels and campus matters ALOT cz tht te place where we gonna spend our 5 years ! I have heard fmh has harldy three lecture rooms ! Very small and conjusted and also the parking is paid sooo big noo to them !


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Well ! I didnt choose fmh cz of campus and hostels ! But i also heard very good about fmh faculty but BKN in the end all tht matters is that have u studoed the whole year or not ! Soo it all depends upon us no one else ! Specially in non clicnical years ! Whtever u choose will be hood for u inshallah ! But for me hostels and campus matters ALOT cz tht te place where we gonna spend our 5 years ! I have heard fmh has harldy three lecture rooms ! Very small and conjusted and also the parking is paid sooo big noo to them !



yeah i get it...but i prefer fmh...

good luck


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> yeah i get it...but i prefer fmh...
> 
> good luck


Have u deposited ur fee in fmh ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Have u deposited ur fee in fmh ?




tomorrow most probably...i am putting it off for as long as i can because i want to know about sheikh zaid


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

I got the call from fmh. In interview they only asked for fee. I said that my father is not here. He has gone to saudia for performing hajj. They asked why would u prefer fmh i told them that my czn( my uncle's daughter) also studies here. They said so u ask ur uncle to pay the fee n ur father will give him when he'll come back. I said mam its not a small amount its alnost 7 lac i havn't told my parents. She said call ur parents n ask them to call ur uncle n say him to submit ur fee. All private colleges are after our money. I also got the call from LMDC. my brother studied in lmc. M a little bit confused, which college should i chose.. Pkease help me out..


----------



## doctormaryam (Oct 21, 2012)

thats rediculos fatima you are right Education in Pakistan is more like buisness to every one but the family is only one of the reason that i want to do Medical education in Pakistan otherwise ill keep on studing in USA. 7 laakh kum rakum nai ha. its huge amount.


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

*FMH Interview Calls*

Exactly. My uncle went to the college yesteray n asked them to wait for atleast a week coz its also not easy for my uncle to arrange 7lac in 2 days. They said if u want to secure the seat then we can help u. You can pay 5 lac first n then the rest money after my parents will come from hajj. But they also warned to pay 5 lac only in one day. Now my uncle is in great trouble. M also much confused what to do. All the private colleges are after money. The one who can pay money can get admission. Thats so bad.


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Private Medical Colleges are only after Money. They dont even obey the rule made by PMDC that non private medcial college is allowed to admit students unless govt universities announce the merit list.


----------



## doctormaryam (Oct 21, 2012)

*Request*

Fatima you are already upset yar because of your problem how can i ask you something i have a problem and i need fair suggestion how can i ask you i dnt want every one to see the question. the question is related to admission in Med college.


----------

